# Festiva Points?



## darcy (Jan 22, 2008)

Anybody have any idea how well Festiva points would trade on II?


----------



## somerville (Jan 22, 2008)

Don't know yet, but I will soon find out, since I recently converted my Equivest points to Festiva points.   So far, I am not impressed with how Festiva operates its point system.  It is not automated like other points systems.  Tonight, I found out owner services closes at 6:00 P.M., and the voice mailbox was full less than an hour after closing.  Even Equivest gave you the ability to exchange points with II online, without first having to get a reservation number.  I have also read reports that Festiva owners are having to wait hours on hold to speak to a live person.


----------



## tjk2134 (Jan 24, 2008)

*on hold for 1hour and 45 minutes*

I don't have any information on the point system but I do have some experience with Festiva.
usually i can call and within 5 minutes talk to really nice reps who do everything to solve whatever trouble I'm in, EXCEPT yesterday I called to verify that my maintanence payments went through as they do not email or send reciepts by mail. i was on hold for 35 minutes I had to run and errand and thinking I was soooo close to talking to someone I ask my wife to continue, I knew I had to be close. 1 hour and 10 minutes later i pull in the garage and my wife comes out with the phone, motioning me to hurry up, Imagine my surprise when I get out of the car wondering who it could be. WOW you have been on hold this whole time?????  so I talk to the nice people and they said yes your paid up, everything is fine, a 30 second phone call.
I apologized to my wife, that I didn't mean for her to hold that long, she said it got to be a challenge for her and she wanted to see it though.


----------



## shorts (Jan 25, 2008)

I had decided to pay my maintenance fee early to deposit my week with RCI.  I tried to do an online payment, but the system would not take it.  I called customer service to find out what was up.  While on hold, I decided I to email them also.  Believe it or not, I got a response from customer service rep by email while I was still on hold on the phone! 

Took four tries over a two week period to get my MF paid.   

I now email Festiva if I have any questions.


----------



## somerville (Jan 25, 2008)

I understand their phone system has been overwhelmed with calls.  They also have limited hours.  Customer Service shuts down at 6:00 P.M. Eastern time.  I tried calling just before 7:00 P.M. the other night, only to get a recorded message that said I could leave a voice message and that they would call me back.  When I tried leaving a message, I got a message the voice mailbox was already full.:annoyed:


----------

